
Ask HN: What is the most useless HN thread you have saved? - amirouche
A few must have in their armory the sickest moment of HN
======
mtmail
Actually from 3 days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776408).
It's about paying employees with crypto currency.

The one with the most controversy was "I freed an innocent man from prison.
Hacker News failed him."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11958567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11958567)
Basically the poster previously asked the community to review legal papers
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10323025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10323025))
which would've required hours to get into that topic (life of that person). It
had a good ending
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12010760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12010760)).
But the thread in 11958567 was him complaining HN didn't do anything.

Stupid submission, especially ASK HN, get flagged fast. I remember a couple
"what should I do this weekend?", "where can I buy a car", "what server should
I get?" (without providing any other information) and similar question which
are so open ended that the first question has to be to ask for more
information.

------
brudgers
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=34423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=34423)

------
barking
This would definitely be a contender.

